# 11.212 y un adiós.



## XiaoRoel

Creo que dejo con mayor o menor fortuna algunas aportaciones que espero sirvan a los utentes del foro. 
Quizás hoy varias circunstancias se han unido para hacerme dejar estos foros a los que he tomado cariño y que han sido mi casa durante varios años.
No tengo ganas de seguir lidiando con incomprensiones e incluso ataques (desde mi punto de vista injustificados en su mayor parte.
Como sé que tengo buenos amigos, aprovecho para despedirme de ellos (en estos foros) y para mostrarles mi agradecimiento por su amable apoyo cuando no cariño.

Direi na miña lingua um adeus a todos:
Campanas de Bastabales,
cando vos oio tocar
mórrome de saudades…

Unha grande aperta para todos (e para todas, se así gostaren).
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Alderamin

Olá XiaoRoel,

Desculpe, mas vou falar-lhe mesmo em português.
O XiaoRoel não me conhece e eu também não... aliás, começo a conhecer alguns membros aos poucos.
Não deve ir embora... e peço-lhe que pense e reflicta bem e que se deixe ficar aqui entre nós, que está muito bem.
Tenho gostado de ler as suas intervenções, especialmente em galego. Sinto-me uma galega também 
Acho que o fórum perde muito se for embora! Não faça isso, não por mim que lhe estou a pedir, mas por todas as pessoas que já o conhecem bem e que de certeza nutrem um carinho especial por si e por todas as suas contribuições.
Espero resposta e positiva!  
Alderamin


----------



## SãoEnrique

¡Qué morriña Xiao! Tus mensajes siempre han sido los mas ayudantes, lo siento. 

_P.D: ¿Cómo vamos a hacerte una pregunta?_


----------



## Colchonero

Ojalá cambies de opinión, Xiao. 

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Prima Facie

Ya te lo dije ayer, Xiao.

Espero que recapacites y que esto no haya sido sino una reacción visceral.

abrazo


----------



## cbrena

No te vayas, Xiao. Tómate un descanso (como otras veces), y vuelve a darnos la alegría de tu reaparición.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

Queridísimo amigo:

Estos foros no serán igual sin tus eruditos comentarios. 
Es una lástima que haya gente que no entiende nada y que piensa que los demás tampoco entendemos, pero así son los humanos: casi todos nivelan con su rasero.

Tu mensaje ha hecho que me saltaran las lágrimas (y no soy de llanto fácil). No se me pasa la angustia.

Dóiome de dór ferida,
que antes tiña vida enteira
e hoxe teño media vida.

Un fortísimo abrazo,
Vivi


----------



## Nanon

Xiao, ya te lo dije, respeto tu decisión; pero ahora, parafraseando a Brel, te digo lo que siento:


> _Ne nous quitte pas
> Ne nous quitte pas
> Ne nous quitte pas
> Ne nous quitte pas_



Un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## Vanda

Só agora vi isto! De jeito nenhum, não podemos perder você, Xiao!!! No nosso canto você é r*espeitado e apreciado* por todos e faz muita falta. Não nos deixe, por favor!


----------



## Alemanita

Por favor, no se vaya, que he aprendido muchísimo de sus aportes. Es una de las pocos foreros sobre cuyas contribuciones me precipito enseguida. Y nunca ha sido palabrerío, repetición de lo que otro dijo u opinión sin fundamento.
Gracias.


----------



## Hamlet2508

I am sorry that my Spanish is in no way adequate to convey my feelings of deep regret that (hopefully I am completely mistaken here , working with my Spanish dictionary) you plan on leaving these fora .
It took me quite some time to piece together the reasons why you've decided to leave(my basic Spanish is to blame for that, I am afraid). In any case, I would like to say that I really enjoyed our discussions concerning Latin. I , for one , will be very sorry to see you leave.(still hoping I somehow got it all wrong)
Regards,
Hamlet2508


----------



## bondia

Xiao, tus palabras, tus correciones a mis buenos intentos, o intentos con buena voluntad, en español..(sobre todo leísmos) De verdad, te echaré de menos si nos dejas..ya no sé que más decir


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues se acabó. Dado tanto cariño y comprensión vuelvo. Y aviso que borren este hilo. Un abrazo a todos los que habéis escrito aquí y a los que me han mandado PM. A todos gracias por vuestro cariño, como concha de almeja. Gracias, gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es una pésima noticia, amigo Xiao. También espero que la puedas reconsiderar.

Te envío un fuerte abrazo.

EDIT: ¡Coño, qué bien!


----------



## geogins

Estimado Xiao: 
Nos hemos cruzado muy pocas veces, pues siempre que he querido consultar el foro de Solo Español, me he encontrado con una respuesta suya ya . De modo que yo soy de los foreros agradecidos que leen mucho y consultan poco. Al leer su decisión (por suerte, ya cambiada), quise unirme en público a la estimación que ya le han manifestado los otros amigos. Siempre y cuando usted siga disfrutando de su participación en estos foros, será un gusto leerlo. Reciba un cordial saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ὲυχαριστῶ. Gracias.
Ὄλοι εἰναὶ ψυχής μου φίλοι. Todos sois amigos del alma.
Ὲκ νέου και κατά πολλά, ὲυχαριστῶ λογῶ (γιἀ) ὰνθρῶπινης θερμὀτης σας   Otra vez y muchas más gracias por vuestro calor humano. 
Geogins, disculpa mis solecismos en griego, traduzco *de*, no escribo *en*.
Besos y abrazos a todos.


----------



## borgonyon

Estos foros siempre serán tu casa.


----------



## cubaMania

Que bueno que seguirás con tus valiosos aportes en los foros.  No siempre respondo, pero leo tus posts a menudo con mucho interés.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hasta la victoria siempre. Como dicen en Cuba ¡patria o muerte!


----------



## germanbz

Pienso que deberías quedarte para ayudar a "expulsar socialmente" a los que entran en ataques fuera de lugar, fuera de formas y que no saben estar en un lugar de gente más o menos educada, cuya motivación principal es discutir y ayudar. Y por supuesto que nunca hay que confundir opiniones opuestas e incluso abiertamente opuestas con ataques, unas llevan argumentos sean más o menos brillantes, los segundos suelen ir rebozados de malas maneras, cutredad y orgullo del ignorante. No soy consciente de los casos que han llevado a esta situación en concreto, pero por tus aportaciones (aunque creo que alguna vez hemos tenido alguna opinión divergente) se nota que generalmenre sabes bastante bien de lo que hablas y siempre veo muy buenas aportaciones tuyas.
No sé, por supuesto tú tendrás tus motivaciones y tus razones, pero hay un hecho que vengo observando tanto en foros como en comentarios a pie de noticia en periódicos e incluso en cambios de opinón  personales. De un tiempo a esta parte la opinión encontrada se interpreta como ofensa, el comentario sobre la forma como insulto, y el debate abierto se interpreta como una tirantez y situación violenta socialmente que hay que evitar. No digo por supuesto que sea el caso, espero que no, pero pienso que falta un poco de "carrete" para mantener los debates incluso con algo de acritud (mientras esa acritud lleve argumentos adjuntos) y también que hay que hacer un esfuerzo para que los que están para y por molestar hacerles que éste no sea un lugar agradable para ellos.


----------



## swift

¡Xiao, oé, oé!


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Xiao.
Se te echa mucho de menos por "Sólo Español". Espero que estés bien y volverte a ver por aquí pronto.
Un cordial saludo.


----------

